# Bulgaria Premier League 19-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Oct 16:00 CSKA Sofia - Levski Sofia 2.20 3.20 3.25 +61 CSKA Sofia - Levski Sofia 
19 Oct 18:00 Beroe Stara Zagora - PFC Chernomorets Burgas 1.85 3.30 4.30 +61 Beroe Stara Zagora - PFC Chernomorets Burgas 
20 Oct 15:00 Lokomotive Sofia - Botev Plovdiv 7.00 3.75 1.50 +61 Lokomotive Sofia - Botev Plovdiv 
20 Oct 16:00 Cherno More Varna - Ljubimec 2007 1.30 4.80 10.00 +61 Cherno More Varna - Ljubimec 2007 
20 Oct 16:00 Lokomotiv Plovdiv - PFC Slavia Sofia 1.60 3.75 5.50 +61 Lokomotiv Plovdiv - PFC Slavia Sofia 
20 Oct 18:00 Ludogorets Razgrad - Liteks Lovetch 1.70 3.50 5.00 +61


----------



## Mike Buchanan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a friend there and he told me that CSKA is 100% win....but I didn't listen to him, sad face:-(


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, maybe he is a fan of CSKA. Nothing is 100% sure unless he had inside information.


----------

